# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Are you scared of your own dreams? - Charlotte Observer

## Dream Guide Team

*Are you scared of your own dreams?**Charlotte Observer*In her workshops and private sessions, Shuntich teaches people how to practice *lucid dreaming* - being aware that you are dreaming as you are dreaming and changing the outcome to confront troubling dreams. She said this easy-to-learn technique gives *...***

----------

